# Y and the U both win!



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Travis Wilson truly looks like the guy he was touted. What a game! The hard thing to know this early in the season is whether the U was that good or if Fresno was just that bad, but being last year's Mtn West champs they would have to be decent, right? 

Y's game was awesome too. The only thing that I can think about is how independence is not going to work. So, ACC and SEC both announce this week that they wont schedule them as they are not on their same level of play. This is one of the most ridiculous statements ever. Has anyone ever looked at who these conferences play in non conference the majority of the time? All teams you wouldn't recognize. The problem is that it doesn't matter, now the pool of decent teams they can play is getting slimmer and slimmer, makes you wonder why they would decide that as a conference?? I can see a school deciding that, but a whole conference representing some good teams down to some downright terrible teams?? I just don't see this working long term. Add Texas to that list; any chance in Hell that Texas schedules the Y in the next ten years? Extremely unlikely! I certainly wouldn't if I were the Texas AD, it is a lose lose situation for them. I think this will only get worse as time passes.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

My hope is that the PAC, SEC, BIGx, BIGxii, and ACC all move to the same number of conference games (I like 9) and then each must schedule a fellow p-5 school out of conference. Then each must schedule 2 other division 1 teams (no more of this FCS stuff). Expand to a 8 team playoff and guarantee each P-5 conference champ a spot with 3 up for grab. Require ND to get in a conference and call it good.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

All I know is that as a Texan I am dedicated to support the Aggies of maroon, and as a student in Utah I have to support the Aggies of Blue. Both of which won this weekend.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Both BYU and the U are not much better than mediocre D1 teams....if that! With the way college football is setup, these teams are only worth watching until they lose that inevitable first game. And since Utah State has already lost, another college football season will soon go down the drain as non-eventful and boring!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

wyoming2utah said:


> Both BYU and the U are not much better than mediocre D1 teams....if that! With the way college football is setup, these teams are only worth watching until they lose that inevitable first game. And since Utah State has already lost, another college football season will soon go down the drain as non-eventful and boring!


there are over 230 D1 teams in the U.S. 128 of them in the FBS.

Every ranking in the country would disagree with what you just said...........that is unless you were referring to the Pokes.

Non-eventful and boring though? Do you even watch football?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

boring and non-eventful....should I say anticlimactic or should I make a comparison--watching college football is as bad as watching a tie in a world cup soccer match....
....you see the "rankings" in college football are a big part of what is wrong with it. The only way we ever determine who is best is through some arbitrary ranking system. Yeah, college football is boring!

Any chance either BYU or Utah will win any kind of championship? The U will finish in the bottom half of the Pac-12 and the Y isn't even in a conference....so, NEITHER has any real hope of winning anything!

Hell, the 47-0 high school blowout I saw last Friday night was a lot more interesting than the college football weekend we had!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

By that logic then, only about a dozen college teams ever have a shot at the championship, so why bother with the rest? Because each game, each play, has something to be excited about. It's what makes football great. Same thing in the NFL - only about 5-6 teams really have a shot at the Superbowl. It's still fun to watch though. Take in the moment of each play. No matter red blue or other blue or purple. It's fun. BYU has no shot to win the title, but watching Taysom Hill play is exciting to watch. Utah has no shot either. But Travis Wilson is a fun player as well, and so is the Utah Defense. 

As for BYU and conferences - my opinion on that is certainly evolving. As an independent, they have 100% control of their brand. Which is something no other school has. And that is a really big deal. They clearly are not in the top tier of college sports programs based on funding alone. Their budgets are a 1/10th of schools like Florida, Michigan, Alabama, Ohio State, USC, Notre Dame, or Texas. Plus they are in cold weather, want kids that will follow the honor code, and are willing to put football 5th in their life. And I'm OK with that. I'm OK with a college football team that says that college comes before football, as do other things in life. I agree with that. And I think that is more important than giving up all they'd have to give up, to have that once in a 50 year shot at maybe winning a championship. And if that means they NEVER play an SEC or ACC team, that is just fine. 

I like a college that sees football as part of the college, not the other way around. Sure it would be GREAT to be in one of the "big 5 conferences." But it's not worth what they'd have to give up at this point for that one extremely rare event.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

okay Wyo. Don't watch it then, but don't pretend to know anything about it either.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> By that logic then, only about a dozen college teams ever have a shot at the championship, so why bother with the rest? Because each game, each play, has something to be excited about. It's what makes football great. Same thing in the NFL - only about 5-6 teams really have a shot at the Superbowl. It's still fun to watch though. Take in the moment of each play. No matter red blue or other blue or purple. It's fun. BYU has no shot to win the title, but watching Taysom Hill play is exciting to watch. Utah has no shot either. But Travis Wilson is a fun player as well, and so is the Utah Defense.


Are you a Jazz fan? I am willing to bet you apply this same logic to Jazz games....that is why the arena has a hard time selling out anymore when not so long ago they sold every game out! Sorry, but I don't buy what you are selling. Would you be more excited about BYU if their program had 10-12 Taysom Hill caliber athletes? If they were a team competing for a national championship? I bet you would....



GaryFish said:


> As for BYU and conferences - my opinion on that is certainly evolving. As an independent, they have 100% control of their brand. Which is something no other school has. And that is a really big deal. They clearly are not in the top tier of college sports programs based on funding alone. Their budgets are a 1/10th of schools like Florida, Michigan, Alabama, Ohio State, USC, Notre Dame, or Texas. Plus they are in cold weather, want kids that will follow the honor code, and are willing to put football 5th in their life. And I'm OK with that. I'm OK with a college football team that says that college comes before football, as do other things in life. I agree with that. And I think that is more important than giving up all they'd have to give up, to have that once in a 50 year shot at maybe winning a championship. And if that means they NEVER play an SEC or ACC team, that is just fine.
> 
> I like a college that sees football as part of the college, not the other way around. Sure it would be GREAT to be in one of the "big 5 conferences." But it's not worth what they'd have to give up at this point for that one extremely rare event.


There is certainly something rare and good about the idea of a school putting academics and morals above athletic prowess....but, let's face it, who doesn't want to win? Also, I think you are dreaming if you think BYU will have a 1 in 50 year chance at a national championship with the direction college football is heading...

....personally, I would be much more interested in college football had the U stayed in the Mountain West with BYU, Boise St., and TCU among others. But, the reality is that everyone seeks to be the best.

Let me put it this way: I am a huge MLB fan....I follow the Philadelphia Phillies daily. Right now, they are in last place and barring some kind of whacky miracle, are all but eliminated. But, that's just it...they haven't been eliminated! So, I continue to follow them hoping in some strange way that they can win the remainder of their games and make the playoffs....regardless of how unlikely that is, there is still a chance (I know it is like Dumb and Dumber!)!

And, the same can be said about the U until they lose that second game and BYU until they lose their first....So, I watch until there is no more chance! Yet, here we are and already we are seeing articles like this: http://espn.go.com/ncf/notebook/_/p...tor-college-football-week-2-victims-survivors
Half the FBS teams are already out of contention? In week 2? College football...it is a joke!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

You want to make college football much more exciting? Do something similar to the March Madness tournament in basketball....award each of the 11 FBS conference champions an automatic bid to the tourney and then give out 3 "invites" to the next best. Those invites can be determined by a selection committee just like the 4 "invites" are now. You could have a 14 team single elimination tournament that would give virtually every FBS college football fan/conference reason for some hope....conference schedules could be 8-10 games long depending on each conference's desires, but no college football team could have more than 15 total games counting playoffs. Perfect? most likely not....likely? Definitely not....because we are talking college football!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

wyoming2utah said:


> Yet, here we are and already we are seeing articles like this: http://espn.go.com/ncf/notebook/_/p...tor-college-football-week-2-victims-survivors
> Half the FBS teams are already out of contention? In week 2? College football...it is a joke!


Half of the teams are out of contention before the season even starts really. Same goes for college basketball, the NBA, college baseball, professional baseball, etc...oh yea......same goes for about every sport in high school. That is just the reality of sports. There is the haves and have nots.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

wyoming2utah said:


> You want to make college football much more exciting? Do something similar to the March Madness tournament in basketball....award each of the 11 FBS conference champions an automatic bid to the tourney and then give out 3 "invites" to the next best. Those invites can be determined by a selection committee just like the 4 "invites" are now. You could have a 14 team single elimination tournament that would give virtually every FBS college football fan/conference reason for some hope....conference schedules could be 8-10 games long depending on each conference's desires, but no college football team could have more than 15 total games counting playoffs. Perfect? most likely not....likely? Definitely not....because we are talking college football!


and it is a crappy idea. It would cost the teams that didn't make the playoffs billions in combined revenue.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

In college football, it is a 12 week season. And the entire season amounts to a single elimination tournament for the most part. That makes EVERY week a play-off game.

Go on about how much you hate the system. Fine. Doesn't change that it was dang fun to watch BYU throttle Texas. Again. Here is a pretty funny article worth reading.

http://www.cowboysrideforfree.com/2...-byu-a-dumpster-fire-as-told-by-longhorn-fans


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Obviously I enjoy watching my team win more than watching them lose. But, I wouldn't say that winning is the only thing that I find exciting about the game. So I don't quite get the mentality that it's only exciting if we're in the race for the title. If you only get excited when your team is in the run for the championship, you should find another pass time, because even for the "elite" teams, more often than not you'll be on the outside looking in at the title game. 

I'm against the everyone gets a trophy and we're all winners no matter the outcome mentality, but the idea that it's only worth doing if you win is just as bad.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Only supporting your team if they have a championship is parallel to only hunting if you can get a Henry Mountain's deer tag. Otherwise, might as well not go. Nope. Nothing less than Henry Mountains and you might as well not go.


----------

